# Toro will prepare Rose Bowl field for 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Press Release Source: The Toro Company 


Toro to Prepare Football Field for the 2005 Rose Bowl
Wednesday December 22, 8:00 am ET 
Toro Provides Turf Maintenance and Irrigation Equipment for the New Year's Day Event 


BLOOMINGTON, Minn., Dec. 22 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- The Toro Company (NYSE: TTC - News) today announced it will play a role in one of America's greatest traditions, The Tournament of Roses®. As the Rose Bowl's® exclusive provider of turf maintenance equipment and irrigation systems, Toro will help prepare the field for the 116th Rose Bowl collegiate football game, on Saturday, Jan. 1, 2005 in Pasadena, Calif. This year's tournament match up is the University of Michigan verses the University of Texas.
ADVERTISEMENT


Toro is a long time partner of the Rose Bowl. The turf professionals at the stadium currently use Toro's mowing equipment, utility vehicles, turf cultivation solutions, spraying equipment and irrigation control systems for both the playing field and the exterior landscaping and vegetation.

"Our expectations here are higher," said Will Schnell, Turf Superintendent of the Rose Bowl. "We want the best surface in the country, and we want it perfect every time. Even if we're not on national TV that day, if it's just a Little League game, you always want the surface to be perfect. Toro's turf maintenance equipment and irrigation system meet our high standards."

"Toro is proud to be a partner of a venue with such impressive history and tradition," said Rick Lohman, National Account Director at The Toro Company. "The Rose Bowl symbolizes the very best in American athletics and we're happy to play a part in delivering the most reliable and dependable turf maintenance solutions."

Toro's equipment and expertise are also utilized at a variety of other athletic venues including all outdoor Super Bowl venues, the University of Notre Dame, the Indianapolis Motor Speedway, soccer's World Cup and Disney's Wide World of Sports® complex.

About The Toro Company:

The Toro Company (NYSE: TTC - News), with $1.5 billion in sales annually, is a leading provider of outdoor maintenance and beautification products for home, recreation, and commercial landscapes around the world. Together with its distributors, Toro provides innovative products, agronomic expertise and exemplary service that helps consumers and professionals maintain their landscapes. Visit the company website at http://www.thetorocompany.com . Distributor information is available at 1-800-803-8676. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: The Toro Company


----------

